# Where Can I get Inkjet Transfer Paper in Canada?



## aboveseven (Jul 14, 2006)

I made a purchase of paper in the US and was shocked at the amount of duty and brokerage charged. Am looking for a supplier in Canada of paper as well as tranfers.


----------



## paolo007 (Jul 25, 2006)

Hi aboveseven, one of the main dealers for transfer paper is called *Joto* based Canada

www.jotopaper.com


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

hi there, there is NO duty from USA to Canada "Free Trade", GST yes. If you have a Bus # in Canada you do not pay duty.... you can get a refund on the paid duty from the fed-gov. 

I think there are some ads on this board for such Digital Media.


----------



## suzieh (Feb 8, 2006)

Contact Cindy via email at www.personalizedsupplies.com. 
I know she was sending to UK in the past.

I'm using Magic Jet (Trans Jet II) paper with her Magic Mix inks. 

Very tried and true and has been trouble-free. The carrier does show so 
you'll need to trim or do designs that have some sort of background. 

I also use the MiraCool paper but this is very high maintenance paper requiring
a lot of babying.

Susan


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

what paper type are you using or can use ?


----------



## Gc67co (Sep 3, 2007)

How can you claim duty charges with a PST Number?


----------



## childoftheworld (Apr 16, 2009)

Get it from Jotopaper or TransferpaperCanada


----------



## majesticmind (Sep 1, 2007)

If your tranfer paper company ships via UPS or one of these other ransom demanding companies, the broker fee they charge is criminal. Get it sent via mail and you only pay your tax on it.


----------



## transfer fun (Aug 17, 2006)

try starline pacific. They have a location in BC and one in ON.


----------



## majesticmind (Sep 1, 2007)

I checked out the pricing with shipping of Starline and Joto. It is actually cheaper to buy from the US even if UPS charges a broker fee. A lot cheaper if you get someone like Coastal to mail it to you. The Canadian prices are just about double. I still cant figure out if Stahls Canada has a paper that is the same as JPSS.


----------



## DogPound71 (Jul 7, 2009)

I believe Joto paper is from Canada.
*Joto. Bringing Images To Life*


----------



## dim116 (Nov 27, 2006)

There is also www.transferpapercanada.com


----------



## CanExplorer (Apr 8, 2007)

Cross border to open a mail address and go to pick up by yourself......lots things free ......no shipping cost, no broker fee, no duty ...., just pay the taxes at the border.


----------

